# Starting a business on a 309 visa



## erindave (May 10, 2013)

Hi all!

My partner is in Australia after being granted the 309 (de facto) visa. 

I can't find anywhere saying whether he can start his own business and apply for an ABN. His visa says that he can live and work in Australia, I assume this also means working as a sole trader or in a partnership. 

If anyone can shed some light on this I would really appreciate it!

Thanks

Erin


----------



## Mish (Jan 13, 2013)

Yes he can apply for an abn as long as he passes the abn entitlement test.


----------



## robboat (Jun 12, 2012)

Should be able to do everything so long as fit and proper person....

Have you applied for the ABN...?

https://abr.gov.au/For-Business,-Super-funds---Charities/Applying-for-an-ABN/


----------

